# Homebrew



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

Any Homebrewers around?


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been know to brew a batch or two. I have even grown my own hops and malted my own barley.


----------



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

I brew. Have not brewed much lately because of the new boat but will pick up in the fall. You just starting to brew?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

heck yes! use the search . several threads. I'm a all grain guy. 3 keggles,plate chiller,3 glass carboys and lots more. Even made 27 bottles of cabernet sauvinon.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

my stepdad and I brew. We just bottled, 2 weeks ago, a Live Oak Hefeweizen clone. We used the Austin Homebrew Supply kit. Hopefully one day we'll be all grain. 

In the next 2 weeks we're gonna brew an Octoberfest.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My old buddy John T. opened his store a while back in Katy. His customers have get togethers next to the store just about every Saturday for someone to do a demonstration, and everybody brings what they have brewed recently to sample. He also has had No Label Brewery out a couple of times for demos.

http://www.texashomebrewers.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

made 3 batches since the first of the year

making a kolch this weekend


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes sir : i built my own setup,i get my stuff from defalcos on stella link.


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

Been brewing a couple of years, trying different recipes and things trying to find the perfect one.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this time of year go for a Belgian whit or try the kolsch

Defalcos has both


----------



## wrencher (Nov 23, 2012)

Im drinking a czech pislner I bottled about a month and a half ago.....pretty good this time of year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Wanna get into it and have done a lot of research. Decided to go small batch all grain. May start with 1-2.5 gal batches just to try out some recipes. I believe my first will be a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout clone, but also wanna go the other way and try making some Kolsch and Lagers...


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

Just put a Hefeweizen in the fermenter. Haven't had one since being stationed in Germany. Let ya"ll know how it turns out.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

paymerick said:


> Wanna get into it and have done a lot of research. Decided to go small batch all grain. May start with 1-2.5 gal batches just to try out some recipes. I believe my first will be a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout clone, but also wanna go the other way and try making some Kolsch and Lagers...


look up the defalcos website and go thru their recipes

everything is based on 5 gal batches around 52 -12 oz bottles

you can cheat and use the bigger corona qt bottles and save alot of capping.

if you go for it, buy a whole brew setup from them w a glass carboy or just find one. Way cheaper than trying to piece all the stuff together and you get a brew batch in it

good luck, loads of fun.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

homebrewtalk.com best site out there, but you do need to read through a bit of drivel to get what you want.

TONS of recipes. Some great, some...shouldn't be posted. haha


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

been at it about 8 years now

here is a pic of my daughter helping me bottle.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice,


that's alot of maters btw....................canning some salsa ?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does shine count?
LOL


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if you go for it, buy a whole brew setup from them w a glass carboy or just find one. Way cheaper than trying to piece all the stuff together and you get a brew batch in it
> 
> good luck, loads of fun.


Thanks for the website rec! Haven't ran across that one yet.

I really don't wanna go 5 gal right now, just 1-2 gal for testing out recipes, plus with only 1-2 gal I "shouldn't" really need a wort chiller "yet" (wanna make my own counterflow chiller when/if I go 5gal).

Already have my mash tun pretty much finished. Just need my 2gal glass carboys and to make my blow off hose, and get all the little nic-nacs and sanitation goods...and also waiting on cooler weather.

Also here's the only tip I can give so far without having brewed yet: if you're looking for good bottles to use, I had no problem removing the labels off of Sam Adam's Boston Lager bottles.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is another homebrew link; these guys are in Humble.

http://www.backyardhomebrewers.com/home.html


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

*My temporary setup.*

My temporary setup.


----------



## chuckb (Nov 8, 2011)

I do competitive brewing and belong to the Bay Area Mashtronauts. It's a good group with a lot of information on brewing, equipment, etc. We brewed a pilsner yesterday.


----------



## alfredo26 (Oct 17, 2007)

A good friend of mine by the name of Jon Denman opened up his shop in Humble Texas. It's called Backyard Homebrewers. He has it all in his store. www.*backyardhomebrewers*.com

He also has a radio show called Drink of Ages. It plays on Saturdays 7pm-8pm on 92FM.


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

hey thats not far from porter and new caney. they are going to incorporate those towns together and call it Port A Can.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Brewing tomm.! It's been a while. Have another kit on order too. Cooler weather=more brew days!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally built me a brew stand. I had hopes of a single tier, dual pump and herms setup but settled for a gravity feed for now. Spent $37. for lumber,screws and casters. The stand is designed for 3 kegs and burners, but all I have right now is 2 burners. The cooler/mash tun is already proven itself several times anyway. I'll connect the 2 burners together and make it look pretty good. Going to add a shelf on the bottom and some places to hang lids,spoons and whatever else. Trying to make it a one man operation and no more lifting!!! Anyway, it works perfectly and I'm ready to brew again.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

how are you stirring the top pot? on a ladder ?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The top pot is the HLT. Hot liquor tank. No stirring, just water. The middle is the mash tun, no stirring either. The bottom is the boil kettle, just a lil stirring. Yes. I'll be using a ladder or I'm kinda thinking of attaching a ladder with hinges so I can fold it up and out of the way.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, not knocking your method , just looks kinda tall


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Its all good. The stand is 55". The burner is 14". The keg is 24". All gravity feed. The pumps are around $150. So I decided to go 3 tier. Way cheaper and easier. The last brew day I was lugging around kegs by myself and it was not fun! Especially when they are 200 degrees. Lol.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Put up some heat shields around that bottom burner. Looks like you could make the wood toasty with the wrong wind direction.

I just picked up ingredients for a pumpkinspice ale and a chocolate oatmeal porter. Brewing this week.


Anyone use DME for their brews? I want to buy a bag, but don't need 50 lbs sitting around, would be happy to split a bag with someone..


----------

